# Udders on cow anthros?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 1, 2013)

I just wanted to know what you guys thought...


I've been getting into cow characters recently (also known as boanthropes or minotaurs in my universe), because they are just so goddamned adorable!


I had been debating, however, whether to give them udders or not. Now, I never give my canine or characters multibreasts. Despite not being that uncommon in the TF community and me not being all that squicked by it, it just plain doesn't make sense for a human-sized creature who has 1-2 cubs at a time. Werecows are a different matter, since they lactate regularly from puberty onwards. Yeah, it sounds kind of fetishistic, but seen as cows are the beloved of the fertility goddess Hathor, it makes sense. Also, you hardly ever see TFs that don't have udders involved (including my personal favorites by Arania) (NSFW)


The thing is, udders can be very cumbersome to work with. It can get really in the way of your clothes. And seeing how modest humans can get about their mammaries, I don't think cows would be any different about letting them hang out from under their tops (even by the liberal standards of therianthropes). So I got an idea from some of my gender fluid friends... you know the breast binders FtM people use? Well I think cows could use them when they go out in public. Does a good job of hiding the udders when you can't go back to being human. I thought of making my cows' udders a bit smaller than most artists portray them, about this size. (NSFW) That looks manageable for morphics, IMO.


Yeah, I realize Taurens don't have udders, and they look pretty nice... actually. that's another thing that kind of irks me, not just about cows, but ungulates in general. What's up with the three-fingered hands? Don't get me wrong. I understand hoof-fingers. But three fingers? I think that gets in the way of the dexterity that humanoids are supposed to have. Can't even imagine what kind of trouble they would have with their XBoxes.


So, yeah, just my two cents. Wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

Might want to NSFW that link there 

An artist could pull off anthro cows w/ udders with a little creativity. I like the idea of some kind of 'udder bra,' goofy as that sounds. On the other hand I also like anthro cows with plain old human-looking bewbs.

I am a sucker for three fingered hands. Just think it looks cool. If I were making a minotaur or something it would def have two or three fingers + thumb. Just my thing.


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm quite fond of factoring animal traits and accommodating them in a human-esque lifestyle, as it improves the believability of such a character while also actually utilising the species they are mixed with. Too few people really do that, often treating their anthros as re-skinned humans that use their bodies identically. In the case of my dragon sona that means factoring the tail and wings with clothing. So I'd encourage you to be creative, as well as practical, in accommodating the udders in an anthro.


----------



## Streetcircus (Jan 2, 2013)

Udders can only be used as a comedic element. You can't have a serious, dramatic, or sexy character with udders, it's just not possible. Anthros cows will have two breasts, as humans do. It makes perfect sense, and artistic sense. There's just no reason to try and work the udders into the logic. Lose 'em.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 2, 2013)

I like it either way depending on the character, but personally mine has no udders (most likely really for other reasons actually)

And don't judge my three-fingered hand. <.<


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> And don't judge my three-fingered hand. <.<


Or you might say ... "talk to the hand" :grin: #clever.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say an anthropomorphic cow would look incredibly odd with an udder. For one, whereabouts on the body would you place? Anywhere you put it'd look a bit weird.

On the subject of three-fingered hands, personally I myself wouldn't draw it like that, but if somebody else does it wouldn't bother me to be honest.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my cowgirl concept, more or less. (NSFW) She's lifting up her udder, which otherwise would tuck above the pubic area. You'll also see that her udder is somewhat smaller than most artists draw.

Note the five fingered hands with hoof-fingers too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 2, 2013)

Really depends on what you're trying to achieve with the character.


----------



## Namba (Jan 2, 2013)

It grosses me the fuck out.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 2, 2013)

I think Streetcircus put it well. If you want to have kind of a comedic, goofy character, udders can work well. Or if you're going for a fetishistic thing. Either way. Otherwise, it might be better to go without them. Like you said, udders are cumbersome to work with, and I don't see how well clothes could go with it. But maybe I'm not being imaginative enough.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not a fan of multi-breasts at all... but cows are the exception. I don't always like it, but it can look cute.
I drew one over the holidays as someones present and liked how it turned out. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9522038/ (nsfw)


----------



## Monster. (Jan 2, 2013)

I like two breasts and multiple nipples/teats. If you watch Vera, she does that with her females. I just like the aesthetic.

I also like udders, not breasts, on cow characters. It bugs me when people put breasts AND udders on a cow. :I I know furries aren't logical to begin with but c'mon, even that one doesn't make sense.


----------

